# Update on Hemichromis sp. "Moanda" Fry



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

The _Hemichromis sp._ "Moanda" (a newly imported species from the _H. stelifer_ complex) fry that I got from my LFS about 6 weeks ago are doing well, and have grown to about the size of a neon tetra (they were two weeks old when I got 'em). Their horizontal stripe is starting to turn into spots, and they're starting to show a little red and iridescent blue coloration. They're currently eating Sera Micropan, crushed NSL Cichlid Formula, and crushed Spirulina flakes. They also ate a couple of live brine shrimp last weekend, which was fun to watch because it was such a struggle for them to kill the tiny shrimp! LOL
Here's a pic (sorry about the poor quality):


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Where are you getting your Sera foods from? Can't seem to find them up here anymore


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

My LFS carries the entire line of Sera products. (NLS too, which a lot of people seem to have a hard time finding...)


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wondered if there was a problem with the Canadian distributor of Sera. Used to find their stuff all the time. Now all you find is older meds and such. No food..nothing else.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, just another update... The filter on the 24 gallon Nano-Cube that they're in failed the other day. Somehow the water from the filter was completely pumped out into the tank, making the water level in the tank get high enough that it was rushing back over into the filter, but the pump was pumping it back over just as fast, so there was only about an inch of water in the filter (did that make sense?). Obviously the flow of the water over the back wall of the tank (into the almost dry filter compartments) pulled one of the fry over, and he died on top of one of the sponges before I discovered what had happened.  So, now there's only two... The larger of the two is about 1 1/4" in length, and is showing some nice blue striations on the beige base color, though.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you have an adult pic? I can't find one anywhere.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

FISHFACE @ Mon Apr 25 said:


> Do you have an adult pic?  I can't find one anywhere.


Here's a link to some info about 'em:  http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=115
They're still pretty new, and there's not many in the US yet.  They look so beautiful in spawning colors!  
Of  my two remaining fry, one is almost 1.5" long, and the other is about 3/4"...  They're still doing well, growing fast, and hopefully I'll be setting them up a bigger tank sometime in the next few months.  (Gotta recover financially from setting up my reef tank first!  LOL)


----------

